# OCR Tweaks?



## SeanH (Apr 28, 2006)

I've had my 2005 OCR-3 for a couple of months and tweak-itis is setting in. I'm a compulsive tuner, so always looking for upgrades. So far I've switched to Look clipless pedals, swapped out the stock WTB saddle for a Serfas RX, change the adjustable stem to a Look standard stem, and re-worked the brakes to eliminate the silly (IMHO) upper levers.

Any other tweaks anyone would like to suggest? Thanks!


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

*Tires!!!!*

The cheapest way to have a major impact on your bike is by changing tires. They may not be the most exciting thing to change out, but they have an impact.
That being said, I have had my OCR C2 since April, 2005, and the only stock items on it are the fork, front derailleur, and shifters/brake levers. Great frame, though.
Have fun riding.


----------

